# Amazing Albino Crowntail(possible dragon)



## copperarabian

My coworker told me we got a albino and I had to see him, I then stuck him in the quite room so no one would buy him until I was off lol. He is way to amazing to leave at the mercy of whoever could have bought him.

I'm strongly considering selling him to a breeder because he carries the albino gene. If my genetics are correct albino is a non dominant gene, so if you breed him to a normal betta there is a possibility that some of the offspring will be het for albino. If you breed a het to another het, or a het to a albino you should get albino fish. I'd breed him but I don't have the room or the drive to do so. I'm going to keep him for a week to let him rest up and take some pics, then consider if I should sell him to a breeder or not 

Here's his pics, they suck but I'll take better tomorrow if he's up to it. He's also a possible dragon, he looks like one to me but white is hard since you don't have a darker color underneath. He just got shipped to the store yesterday, and had a water change today then the drive home with me so he's pretty overwhelmed and not very active at the moment.


----------



## xShainax

He is beautiful


----------



## ZackyBear

omg, you can sell those for a lot of money o.o

You are so lucky to have got him, too! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Luimeril

OMG!

-grabby hands-

he's beautiful! ugh! i adore him. ._. does he have any issues seeing at all? i've grown fond of albinos, ever since making my roleplay character, who's an albino.


----------



## xShainax

Luimeril said:


> OMG!
> 
> -grabby hands-
> 
> he's beautiful! ugh! i adore him. ._. does he have any issues seeing at all? i've grown fond of albinos, ever since making my roleplay character, who's an albino.


Hm...An albino RP character. xD Mine are dark and brooding


----------



## Luimeril

i did alot of research to make my albino as realistic as possible. :U didn't just want him to look cool, wanted him to have all the issues an albino would. like burning easy in the sun, sight issues, ect. :B since then, i've come to truly love albinos, and dream of one day owning an albino betta. they're so rare and hard to find, not at all like other albino fish...


----------



## copperarabian

Luimeril said:


> OMG!
> 
> -grabby hands-
> 
> he's beautiful! ugh! i adore him. ._. does he have any issues seeing at all? i've grown fond of albinos, ever since making my roleplay character, who's an albino.


He looks healthy to me(nice size and not underweight, no fin rot and swimming normally) but because I only just got him I really don't know for sure. That's another reason why I'll be keeping him for at least a week, kinda like a QT period to make sure he's a healthy fish  Do you plan on breeding(if your interested in him), I really want to sell him to someone who is planning on doing a long term breeding project. I could easily keep him myself as a pet but I don't feel it's right lol

That's cool you did all that research into albino's, I had a classmate in high school who was albino but I didn't realize it until he moved XD I found out he wore blue contacts and died his air blond.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Where do you work Coperarabian? He's stunning though.


----------



## copperarabian

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Where do you work Coperarabian? He's stunning though.


I work at petsmart, and I was amazed he showed up there. This shipment of bettas was really nice for petsmart considering most of the halfmoons are super deltas. One had extended rose colored fins and a copper body.


----------



## Luimeril

._. i wish i had the space to breed. i have all the know-how, i just need the stuff. he'd end up being a spoiled rotten pet with me. shoot, i'd set my 3 gallon up for this boy. xD and i hate that tank, but i'd do it. :B

i agree, though, that he should be bred. at least for two generations(to a female, then a female back to him)...

i'm still learning more about albinos! i'm totally crushing on this albino model i found pictures of on Tumblr. pfft. but, now, i can tell an albino from a leucistic animal, and get a bit huffy at all the non-albinos in the albino tag on Tumblr. xD


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Oh thats so cool Copper, do you have any pictures fof the others from this shipment?


----------



## xShainax

copperarabian said:


> I work at petsmart, and I was amazed he showed up there. This shipment of bettas was really nice for petsmart considering most of the halfmoons are super deltas. One had extended rose colored fins and a copper body.


I am amazed at the beauty's that came in a few days ago at the Petsmart near my house.


----------



## copperarabian

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Oh thats so cool Copper, do you have any pictures fof the others from this shipment?


Unfortunately I don't and I won't be able to get any. It's really hard to sneak a photo when I only have my big camera and everyone can hear the shutter release lol. Plus since I work there I would hate to get in trouble for doing that XD


----------



## copperarabian

Luimeril said:


> ._. i wish i had the space to breed. i have all the know-how, i just need the stuff. he'd end up being a spoiled rotten pet with me. shoot, i'd set my 3 gallon up for this boy. xD and i hate that tank, but i'd do it. :B
> 
> i agree, though, that he should be bred. at least for two generations(to a female, then a female back to him)...
> 
> i'm still learning more about albinos! i'm totally crushing on this albino model i found pictures of on Tumblr. pfft. but, now, i can tell an albino from a leucistic animal, and get a bit huffy at all the non-albinos in the albino tag on Tumblr. xD


I'm glad you understand, If no one ends up wanting him I'll let you buy him if you decide you still want him


----------



## xShainax

I would buy him in a heart beat but alas I have no room for him.


----------



## Luimeril

ffff! it sucks that i'm like... flat broke. :I and i'd not bug my artist friends to help me out for a betta, no matter how epic and amazing he is.

no matter what happens, i hope he gets a good home. .-.


----------



## laoshun

jaw drop o.o that is a beauty


----------



## ninjafish

Wow, he's so pretty and unique! I didn't even realize albino bettas could exist. Congrats on snagging him. If only I had all the equipment for breeding...I hope he goes to a nice new home (after you of course )


----------



## Ramble

Wow! He's handsome! I need to find a gap in my aquarium for him! He'd make for a very pretty line of fish, you're right!


----------



## zombiegirl

Oh wow. He's stunning.


----------



## fleetfish

He's beautiful!!!! :shock:


----------



## dbooknook

*faints*


----------



## Sincerely

He is beautiful! I think that could be an awesome project, I still have a few empty tanks for breeding...So maybe I can import a CT female with the shipment I have coming in this week ;-)

- Sincerely


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Just putting it out there. I think Sincerely would make a great future owener for this boy. If I had room and maybe more experience breeding, I'd offer to especially ince I have a beautiful white CT female from Chaba. But, alas, I still think Sincerely would do a wonderful job.


----------



## lelei

I didn't read the whole thread, am I to understand he is for Sale?? I would love to have him? I will not for breeding just to love for another addition to the family


----------



## Destinystar

Awesome !


----------



## Olympia

Be careful.. Albinos can be extremely delicate, in similar ways to albino people. But from my understanding albinos can also have a compromised immune system.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KadenJames

Copper, how much would you want for him?


----------



## Sincerely

Indeed, another thing is CTs need soft water to keep their rays strong and
With albinos you would have to be extremely stringent in keeping water at pristine conditions. I would rather him go to a home who would have him and his spawn as their primary focus with soft water and large jars or tanks to house them in. 

-Sincerely


----------



## Mo

Ooo. As a matter of fact, my dad finally agreed to having the temperature in the house raised to 82, and I also have a 10 gallon open, 2 15 gallons open, 2 1.5 gallons open, 2 5 gallons open, and a 3 gallon open. How much would you like for him copperabian.


----------



## Olympia

Last one I saw sold for $200 like a flash, and it was a horrible spoonhead. Don't think you wanna make money off of him, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo

Yeah, I think I saw that one. It was a delta labeled as an HM from Canada right?


----------



## Luimeril

there was one i remember who was going for thousands. .____o


----------



## Ramble

I don't think Copper was trying to make a lot of money off this Betta, rather getting it to the best home.


----------



## Luimeril

yeah. :U she wants him to go to a good home.

talked to a few breeders on another forum. they said the albino won't breed true and might just end up introducing deformities to the line. .__. i understand that it would take a good long while and many generations to breed more than just the occasional albino....


----------



## Mo

I was planning on breeding the albino to a CT white female with very good form and keeping a pair from the spawn. (or all the albinos) and selling the rest. And trying to produce a full or atleast a line that produces a far amount of albinos from each spawn, I'm aware though that albino fry are very, very sensitive and daily water changes are needed


----------



## Olympia

It won't breed true for the first generation. If you have two hets, xX and cross em, there's a 25% chance of xx, 25% chance of XX and 50% chance of xX.
This boy will produce 100% xX.


----------



## Mo

Oh. Thank you Olympia. Also, I know this isn't completely on subject but has anybody noticed that albino bristlenoses are more common than regular ones. Is albino in these fish dominant?


----------



## Luimeril

albinism seems way more common in other fish species. take albino cory catfish, for example. and albino Oscars. i'm not sure why they're so common and breed so true in some species(not just fish. snakes, too), than in others...


----------



## Olympia

Albinism is separate from colour so I'm assuming it's safe to breed with any nice female of any colour. Though you may want to try a lighter one anyways. 
Once you start having albino x albino crosses they SHOULD breed 100% true. You'll probably want to keep throwing in new lines though to keep the genetics up to par. 

I'm curious that this albino has opaque fins. Strikes me as a bit odd. 

Albino BN's have probably been mass produced a lot more.. Like how there's tons of albino mice in stores now.


----------



## Luimeril

albinism is total lack of pigment... meaning no color. meaning he could throw you some VERY strange things....

i don't see what you mean by the opaque fins.... i see a white fish with freaky red eyes and generic CT finnage... he also looks a little derp, but that could just be "OMG WHERE AM I?!"...

my biggest issue is, albino or not, he IS a PetSmart betta. who knows what other genes he has, other than albinism? and albinos aren't the healthiest creatures out there. i doubt the breeder was trying to produce an albino. they were breeding for more CTs, not for something truly unique and unusual...


----------



## Olympia

The last albino I saw had translucent fins.. Which seems like less pigment then opaque fins. Though I guess that just means his would be pigment is gone in the fins.

He probably is a mutation, yes, not bred from two hets. 
And, also, yes, who knows what the xX's will throw out from him.


----------



## Luimeril

i don't think clear fins has anything to do with how albino they are. they're either albino, or not. 8I that boy could have just been a cello, which has NOTHING to do with pigment in the fins. this boy could be your generic, run of the mill betta who doesn't have clear fins.


----------



## Olympia

That's exactly what I said. Exactly... There was pigment on the fins but it's been made white.
But it was a translucent albino because it had the red eyes.


----------



## Ramble

Olympia said:


> Albinism is separate from colour so I'm assuming it's safe to breed with any nice female of any colour. Though you may want to try a lighter one anyways.


What do you think about breeding with say, a cello?


----------



## copperarabian

Wow, this thread got a lot of post while I was gone lol



KadenJames said:


> Copper, how much would you want for him?


I'm going to ask *martinismommy *how she thinks I should price him, I don't really want to announce any pricing though until the QT week is finished and I know for sure he is a healthy fish. It would suck to get someone excited just to have something go wrong.



> Olympia
> It won't breed true for the first generation. If you have two hets, xX and cross em, there's a 25% chance of xx, 25% chance of XX and 50% chance of xX.
> This boy will produce 100% xX.


It will definitely be a long time project. probably breeding several females back to the father will highten the chances then trying to breed siblings and hope you are doing two hets.



> Albinism is separate from colour so I'm assuming it's safe to breed with any nice female of any colour. Though you may want to try a lighter one anyways.
> Once you start having albino x albino crosses they SHOULD breed 100% true. You'll probably want to keep throwing in new lines though to keep the genetics up to par.
> 
> I'm curious that this albino has opaque fins. Strikes me as a bit odd.
> 
> Albino BN's have probably been mass produced a lot more.. Like how there's tons of albino mice in stores now.


It didn't strike me as odd, but after you mentioned I considered the possibility he could be a lutino, I shot this down after finding that lutinos have normal eyes.

Lutino lovebird and albino lovebird


----------



## copperarabian

I can't wait to get good photos of this boy to show you how pretty he is  I wonder how good his eye sight is, If he has bad eye site it may be hard to get a photo of him flaring. 

His scales have the same look as this boys(google image)


----------



## Olympia

You're right, creating an albino line may take years of commitment, and will be filled with tons of "surprises." You'd need a ton of resources since you'd want to be keeping a good portion of fry and experimenting with several combos to weed out the hets. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copperarabian

Olympia said:


> You're right, creating an albino line may take years of commitment, and will be filled with tons of "surprises." You'd need a ton of resources since you'd want to be keeping a good portion of fry and experimenting with several combos to weed out the hets. :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What do you mean by weed out the hets? Hets are a good think until you get all albinos. And once you figuire out who are hets you can sell them for either possible hets or 100% hets and people will know they have a chance at getting albino offspring when they buy from whoever gets him 

Anyway, I'm going to be gone for the day. My parents keep coming into my room and getting mad that I'm not hanging out with friends on such a fine day. Sooo I'm off to my friends house lol


----------



## Mo

Do you want me to ask Karen Mac Auley right now for you?


----------



## copperarabian

Mo said:


> Do you want me to ask Karen Mac Auley right now for you?


I don't think she's online, you can let her know I send her a PM if you have a way to contact her


----------



## Mo

Yeah. We are in the same Facebook page and she's On there very frequently


----------



## Olympia

Haha, I guess weed out was a bad word. "Discover" the hets? 
Keeping track of all those fry would be difficult!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kfryman

I really think you should find a good breeder that has the resources and time to try to produce a line of albino bettas. Albinos don't come very often so I think it would kind of be a waste to have him as a pet. Sounds cruel, but really, if he is bred and it is successful, we can all have albinos. It is a really good chance for the entire betta community.

The price should probably be high so a serious breeder will most likely be the only one that is willing to buy him.


----------



## Luimeril

.... from what i've heard, after talking with some breeders, someone tried to create a line of albinos. and got cellos instead. it's nearly impossible to create true-breeding albino bettas, for some reason. .__.


----------



## Olympia

Well we need a good breeder willing to take a shot on him at least. :/

(I am not a fan of albino animals but I bet lots of people would want them).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

I would ask Karen or Basement Bettas since they have a lot more experience than run of the mill breeders. Man, I would love to have an albino.


----------



## Mo

Basement bettas lives 45 minutes away from me. Sherolyn is awesome


----------



## dramaqueen

I like the vid she posted on her website about IBC shows. It was very informative.


----------



## Mo

Hey drama queen, what part of Texas are you moving to?


----------



## copperarabian

Maybe I should put him on aquabid and let breeders here know about him. I'll do a higher price so he won't be bought as a pet(That means I'll have to figure out how to use my my paypall lol).

What do you guys think of that plan? That way other breeders who we don't know about might have a chance at getting him as well.


----------



## betta lover1507

Albinos have no pigments at all, they wouldn't be white. they would have clear fins and peachy body. he does have red eyes though, am not fully sure
he is pretty


----------



## MrVampire181

bl1507 is correct. If he is true albino he wont be able to spawn for a breeder. Ergo no point in selling him to a breeder.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo, I'm moving to Killeen.


----------



## betta lover1507

finally am right XD lol, thats so pathetic of me to say XP


----------



## dramaqueen

What causes a betta to have pink eyes if it's not albino? Can someone post a pic of a true albino?


----------



## MrVampire181

A true albino is just cello/pink color with red eyes, health problems, and blind. They are incredibly rare.


----------



## Olympia

I knew there was something wrong with opaque fins. :x


----------



## Mo

I'd still happily take him. I've always wanted to breed pure whites. They are somewhat uncommon here in the us


----------



## dramaqueen

Heck, I'd take him, too. He's beautiful. I wouldn't be breeding though.


----------



## MrVampire181

Mo, right now im the only active breeder of pure whites that i know of.


----------



## copperarabian

dramaqueen said:


> What causes a betta to have pink eyes if it's not albino? Can someone post a pic of a true albino?


I found something new, which this boy could be. There is a type of albinism that only effects the eyes called _ocular albino_.

Here's the one that Canada betta had for sale, although if a albino is supposed to have no pigment including white then this isn't a true albino and instead a _ocular albino _as well. Wow, this is a very interesting development. Every single albino betta photo I've seen has some white pigmentation on it(small spots on scales and some on fins)




























Here's a very colorful ocular albino.


----------



## copperarabian

Good thing I'm QT him for a week, if I sold him right away we wouldn't know what we know now and someone would of been ripped off and disappointed. Makes me wonder what I'll do with him though if it's not worth it to breed him. I told one person she could have him if no breeder wanted him but maybe I'll keep him 

Here's a quote from a website 


> Albino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare. A characteristic of any true Albino fish is that the body lacks all pigmentation, including the eyes which appear red. Like Cellophane, these are completely colourless fish and may appear pinkish white or solid white if the opaque factor is present. True albino Bettas have red eyes, with no pigmentation.


In the quote it says they can be opaque, but who knows how reliable the website.


----------



## betta lover1507

but he would have health issue's :\ and he even has color on his pectoral fins as well (white)


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, it doesn't matter to me what he is. He's beautiful.


----------



## Luimeril

8U he's still very pretty. i kinda feel horrible for saying that i don't want him, since he's not true albino. .____. i'd rather he go to someone who'll breed him, if possible, and make more pretty whites...


----------



## copperarabian

Luimeril said:


> 8U he's still very pretty. i kinda feel horrible for saying that i don't want him, since he's not true albino. .____. i'd rather he go to someone who'll breed him, if possible, and make more pretty whites...


I feel bad saying this, but I think I'll just keep him since he's not only a ocular albino and they are much more common. His fins aren't that great either so breeding for just white is kinda silly to me. 

I'm so sorry for disappointing everyone, here's a few more pics of him

This one shows the faint shadow of color on his dorsal fin









and just a pic


----------



## betta lover1507

LOVE the last pic


----------



## dramaqueen

betta lover1507 said:


> LOVE the last pic


Me, too.


----------



## Twilight Storm

That last photo you took of him is great! With the camera I have access to a picture like that is impossible.


----------



## dramaqueen

All I have is my cell and it takes sucky pics. Lol


----------



## Luimeril

he looks totally evil in that last pic. xD

it's all good. he's still a very unique find! :U i've bettas with red eyes, but none like his. .3.


----------



## kfryman

I think you should keep him then, he is such a pretty fish, wouldn't want something to happen to him during shipping or something.


----------



## Whittni

That is the first albino betta I've ever seen...I would buy that at a petstore in a heartbeat.


----------



## copperarabian

Whittni said:


> That is the first albino betta I've ever seen...I would buy that at a petstore in a heartbeat.


We've concluded that he's a only albino in the eyes, he sure is pretty though 



> *kfryman * I think you should keep him then, he is such a pretty fish, wouldn't want something to happen to him during shipping or something.


Yeah I'm going too


----------



## deso

copperarabian, that last photo is stunning. He looks like he's carved out of pearl and has rubies for eyes...


----------



## Ramble

Hey Copper, it's not disappointing at all if you keep him...after all, you found him and he's a unique little guy. This way, someone who doesn't know better won't stick him in a betta bowl on their desk with full sunlight...


----------



## copperarabian

deso said:


> copperarabian, that last photo is stunning. He looks like he's carved out of pearl and has rubies for eyes...


Wow, you just made me like that photo O.O He really does look like he has ruby's for eyes that's amazing! 



> Hey Copper, it's not disappointing at all if you keep him...after all, you found him and he's a unique little guy. This way, someone who doesn't know better won't stick him in a betta bowl on their desk with full sunlight...


Thankyou, that makes me feel better about it


----------



## MrVampire181

I love the red. However Id be concerned about red wash appearing on such a nice white. My whites contrast their own eyes with their black pupils.


----------



## Olympia

I wonder if he sees the world through rose coloured glasses..


----------



## betta lover1507

lol, i saw a white CT dragon like him yesterday (i forgot to mention) he has gill problems  poor fishy


----------



## copperarabian

betta lover1507 said:


> lol, i saw a white CT dragon like him yesterday (i forgot to mention) he has gill problems  poor fishy


aww poor guy


----------



## betta lover1507

i shoulda got him >-< but my dad was all like "he looks like the others you got!!" am like >.> no XD


----------



## dramaqueen

If I see a white one at Petsmart I'm grabbing it. I bought 2 different ones that I thought were white and they turned blue.


----------



## Enkil

He is absolutely gorgeous. So jealous. I've been looking at our local stores and online for a nice male CT.


----------

